# Säue vor die P(a)erlen werfen



## Plattenputzer (20 September 2010)

Da gibt es so nen Onlineversand, Pörl.de oder so ähnlich. Und da hat mein Sohn doch, im Zuge eines Konsumwahnanfalls vor etwa 1,5 Jahren ein Handy bestellt, bezahlt und bekommen.
Schön und gut, bis jetzt vor ein paar Wochen das Display dieses Handys wackelkontaktähnliche Zustände bekam und dann ganz ausfiel.
Sohnemann frug Vatermann: Was ist zu tun?
Ein Anruf bei der Heißlinie von PÖRL und die Zusendung eines Retourenscheins wurde zugesichert. Der kam, das Handy wurde eingepackt, netter Brief dabei, dass es sich um einen Garantiefall handele und ab dafür.
Nun aber ach und weh: Die Firma will das Handy unrepariert zurückschicken, falls wir nicht binnen 14 Tagen die orginale Verpackung sowie beim Kauf mitgelieferte Teile wie: die Orginal-CD mit Treibern und Software, den Bedienstift, das USB-Kabel, das "wertvolle" Handy-Etui und so weiter einschicken.
Weil ohne diese Teile eine Bearbeitung unserer Reklamation scheinbar außerhalb jeder Verstellungskraft liegt.
Dabei heißt eis doch schon in §6 der AGB's dieses Pörlversandes (Name geändert):
"Mängelansprüche, Garantiebedingungen, Schadenersatzansprüche
Die gesetzliche Verjährungsfrist für Mängelansprüche beträgt 2 Jahre und beginnt mit der Übergabe der Ware. In dieser Zeit werden alle Mängel, die der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungspflicht unterliegen, kostenlos behoben."
Die Reparatur eines Gerätes auf Garantie vom Nochvorhandensein von Orginalverpackungen und ähnlichem Sushi abhängig machen, erscheint mir sehr unseriös.
Dürfen DIE dass?
Kann man sich wehren?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 September 2010)

*AW: Säue vor die P(a)erlen werfen*



Plattenputzer schrieb:


> Kann man sich wehren?


Warum nicht, die Frage ist nur wie, wenn man nicht gleich einen Anwalt bemühen will. Hartnäckigkeit wäre eine Variante. Es stellt sich dabei nur die Frage, ob ein Gewährleistungsfall überhaupt vorliegt. Das Display hat ja die letzten 1,5 Jahre nicht gewackelt und wie willst du da begründen, dass der Schaden schon beim Kauf vorlag?


----------



## Eniac (21 September 2010)

*AW: Säue vor die P(a)erlen werfen*



Plattenputzer schrieb:


> Die Reparatur eines Gerätes auf Garantie vom Nochvorhandensein von Orginalverpackungen und ähnlichem Sushi abhängig machen, erscheint mir sehr unseriös.
> Dürfen DIE dass?



Wenn es um eine Reparatur auf *Garantie* geht, ja, denn Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Vertragspartners, da darf er die Bedingungen bestimmen.

Bei gesetzlicher *Gewährleistung* sieht das anders aus, die kann der VK nicht vom Vorhandensein von OVP etc. abhängig machen. Hier tritt allerdings nach 6 Monaten die Beweislastumkehr ein, d.h. Du müsstest jetzt beweisen, dass der Mangel schon vor dem Kauf vorlag, was schwierig bis unmöglich sein dürfte.

De facto bist Du also auf die Garantie zu den Bedingungen des Verkäufers angewiesen, wenn Du das Handy kostenlos repariert haben möchtest.


Eniac


----------



## Plattenputzer (21 September 2010)

*AW: Säue vor die P(a)erlen werfen*

Wieder was dazu gelernt.
Ich werde also erst mal schauen, ob und welche Garantie/Gewährleistungsversprechen dieser Laden auf seiner Homepage macht. 
Ich muß erst mal eure Antworten auf mich wirken lassen. 

Ich melde mich, wenn ich weiß, wie ich weiter vorgehen will.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 September 2010)

*AW: Säue vor die P(a)erlen werfen*

Ich bin alter Kunde der Firma.

Die Firma benötigt IMMER die vollständige Verpackung/Beilagen um die Ware im Garantiefall umzutauschen. Eine Reparatur erfolgt von der Firma nicht. Sie gibt die defekte Ware im Rahmen von Lieferabkommen an den Hersteller zurück.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2010)

*AW: Säue vor die P(a)erlen werfen*

eine Original-Verpackung muß man nicht aufbewahren. Ein Händler kann die Abwicklung der Garantie oder Gewährleistung nicht an das Vorhandensein einer Original-Verpackung knüpfen. Soweit ich mich erinnere, gibt es dazu sogar ein richterliches Urteil.

Ich vermute aber, daß fehlende Teile der Ware, wie Kabel, Stift oder anderes Zubehör sehr wohl den Anspruch auf Garantie oder Gewährleistung einschränken oder sogar unmöglich machen können.


----------



## passer (27 September 2010)

*AW: Säue vor die P(a)erlen werfen*

Pearl.de ist seriös.
Ich habe mit denen nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Auch in Garantiefällen.


----------



## Plattenputzer (28 September 2010)

*AW: Säue vor die P(a)erlen werfen*

Naja, die Frau am Telefon, mit der ich den Erstkontakt hatte, meinte, es kämen mehrere nervige Mails, die die Zusendung der Fehlenden Teile einfordern, aber letztendlich würde es darauf hinaus laufen, dass, wenn das Zubehör eben nicht mehr vorhanden ist, PEARL das Gerät an den Hersteller schicken würde zur Reparatur.
Ich habe gehofft, das abkürzen zu können, in dem ich dem eingeschickten Handy einen Zettel beigab, auf dem stand: Achtung! Keine Retoure! Bitte an den Hersteller zur Reparatur!

Hat aber nix genützt. Es kamen bisher drei Mails mit Textbausteinen.
Ich bezweifle nicht, das PEARL seriös ist. Ich kann aber aus eigener Erfahrung behaupten, dass PEARL einen miserablen Kundenservice hat.

Was soll der Scheizz: Zweimal in der Woche kommen Werbemails von der Firma, in der so getan wird, als ob sie einen Orgasmus bekommen, falls ich nochmal bei ihnen bestelle, dann kommt die Einladung zu einer Kundenzufriedenheitsumfrage, aber wenn mal ein Problem auftaucht, wird mit Textbausteinen geantwortet. Schimpf, zeter, fluch!

Mein Sohn hat inzwischen alles Zubehör bis auf die Software-CD und das USB-Kabel gefunden. Um des lieben Friedens willen würde ich das ja einschicken, auch wenn ich die Aktion für ziemlich hirnrissig halte. Aber ich hab schon nen Horror davor, dann wieder nen Textbaustein als Antwort zu bekommen:
Leider ist das Zubehör zum Handy immer noch nicht vollständig. Wir können daher nichts für sie tun. Am besten, sie vergessen das Ganze. Übrigens haben wir wieder völlig unbrauchbaren Müll für sie persönlich im Sonderangebot. Totaler Mist nur heute mit Gutscheincode für 1,99 Euro.!

Sorry, bin gerade etwas gefrustet.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Säue vor die P(a)erlen werfen*

Bin eigtl. auf der Suche hier nach was anderem.

Aber in diesem Fall ist dem Händler kein Vorwurf zu machen. (Hab selbst Jahrelang in nem Media Markt gearbeitet und kenne die Problematik.)
Sowas find ich von Dir nicht in Ordnung. Das Zubehör wie BDA, Tasche und weitere Dinge gehören zu dem jeweiligen Produkt und ich habe vollstes Verständnis für den Händler, da i.d.R. die Garantie schon lange abgelaufen ist. (Samsung bspw. gibt nur 6 Mon. die meisten anderen 1 Jahr.)

Und Wackelkontaktähnlicher Displayfehler, klingt in meinen Ohren schon nach Fallschaden.


----------



## Plattenputzer (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Säue vor die P(a)erlen werfen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Sowas find ich von Dir nicht in Ordnung.



Och Gottchen, das tut mir jetzt aber traurig für dich.
Zu den Fakten: Habe inzwischen ergooglet, das glohfish 2 Jahre Herstellergarantie für das Teil gegeben hat. Pearl hätte also keinen Stess damit gehabt, das Teil an den Hersteller weiter zu geben. Aber dafür gab es wohl keinen Textbaustein.
Und mir zu unterstellen, dass ein Flugschaden vorliegt, nach dem Motto: Runtergefallen? Selber Schuld, find ich nun nicht in Ordnung.
Fakt ist, dass kein Schaden durch Sturz vorliegt.

Inzwischen ist also das Ersatzgerät unterwegs.  Mein Sohn hat tatsächlich nach langem Suchen den ganzen Zubehörkram noch gefunden und an Pearl geschickt, um des lieben Friedens willen. Und jetzt wird das ganze Zubehör wieder, inclusive Ersatzgerät zurück geschickt?
Woran liegt's, dass so ein Schwachsinn passiert? An Fachleuten für Prozessoptimierung, die nicht kapieren,  dass Musterprozesse zwar gewährleisten, dass der Mitarbeiter nicht mehr denken muss, die aber verlangen, das der Fachmann dafür um so schärfer nachdenkt. Höchstwahrscheinlich muss der Packer nur in'S Regal greifen, um ein Komplettpaket zu entnehmen und mir zu schicken. Die Zubehörteile, die wir an Pearl geschickt haben, werden wohl entsorgt werden, da ein gebrauchtes Stereoheadset mit den Schuppen vom Sohnemann drann und ein wertiges Handyetui, dass inzwischen voll abgeschabt aussieht, kaum wiederverkäuflich sein wird.
Logisch? Wenn dem wirklich so ist, dass (ich werd's ja demnächst wissen) auch das Zubehör neu geschickt wird, hätte Pearl auch gleich sagen können; Behalten sie ihr Zubehör. Oder habe ich den Denkfehler?

Anderes Problem: Was ist, wenn Kunde zum Zubehör inzwischen eine persönliche Bindung aufgebaut hat? Und nun bei der Rücksendung nicht sein wertiges Handyetui zurück bekommt, an dem er hängt?

Egal. Das Problem hat sich ja erledigt.


----------



## Plattenputzer (11 November 2010)

*AW: Säue vor die P(a)erlen werfen*

Nö, Problem hat sich nicht erledigt.
Das Handy wurde also ausgetauscht. Übrigens kam bei der Rücksendung tatsächlich das Zubehör, dass wir mitgeschickt haben zurück. Wir habens an nem Kratzer am Ladegerät erkannt. 
Das aber nur am Rande.
Problem: Bei der Ersatzsendung fehlte der Akku, den wir mitgeschickt haben, dafür war ein zweites Ladegerät dabei.
Ich will mich gerade drum kümmern und nochmal bei Pearl anrufen, da ruft mich mein Sohnemann an und erzählt:
Er hat sich einen Ersatzakku gekauft, weil er nicht warten will, bis Pearl in die Gänge kommt. Handydisplay funktioniert, aber Handy nimmt keine Simkarte an, bzw. erkennt das "Telefonmodul" im Betriebssystem nicht.
Nun  ja, ein Anruf bei Pearl hat genügt und mir wurde zugesichert, ich würde erneut einen Retourenschein bekommen und das Handy würde wiederum ausgetauscht.

Wenn jetzt aber Gemecker kommt, der Vorgang könne nicht bearbeitet werden, weil der Orginalakku nicht mit gesendet wurde, werde ich stinkig.

Nicht falsch verstehen: Die Firma Pearl ist seriös und meiner Meinung nach auch kundenfreundlich. Aber einfach zu groß, um individuelle Probleme individuell zu lösen. Es ist bescheuert, sich mit nem Hotlinemitarbeiter elendlich lang zoffen zu müssen, nur wegen der völlig nebensächlichen Tatsache, keine Orginalverpackung/"wertige" Handytasche/ Orginaldummfugzubehör mehr zur Hand zu haben. Sowas nervt!


----------



## Plattenputzer (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Säue vor die P(a)erlen werfen*

Kleiner Zwischenbericht:
Inzwischen kam eine Mail von Pearl, sie könnten das Handy nicht mehr austauschen, weil sie keinen Ersatz mehr vorrätig haben.
Sie hätten jetzt den Kaufpreis meinem Kundenkonto gutgeschrieben. Mein Konto bei der Kreissparkasse können sie nicht gemeint haben, da ist nix angekomen. Nö, die wollen mir einen virtuellen Einkaufsgutschein aufs Auge drücken.
Mein Sohn findet aber im aktuellen Programm des Ladens kein Handy, das ihm zusagt und will lieber Bargeld.
Ich denk mal, das gibt wieder Diskussionen, bis die überweisen oder nen Barcheck schicken.
Vielleicht überraschen die mich ja auch mal positiv mit ihrem Service?
Ihr werdet's erfahren.


----------



## Heiko (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Säue vor die P(a)erlen werfen*

Wir bleiben gespannt...


----------



## Plattenputzer (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Säue vor die P(a)erlen werfen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wir bleiben gespannt...



Mir wurde heute am Telefon zugesichert, dass demnächst ein Verrechnungscheck über die Kaufsumme ins Haus flattert. Und der Fairness halber sei es hier erwähnt: Ohne große Diskussionen.
"Oh, ich seh gerade auf dem Bildschirm, dass da einiges schief lief ..." sagte die Hotlinerin.

Also ein unspannendes aber gutes Ende der Angelegenheit. Da mir's aber immer sehr gestunken hat, wenn Leute in Foren Themen aufgemacht haben und dann nie erzählt haben, wie und ob es zu einer Lösung des Problems kam, dieser kleine Bericht.


----------



## Devilfrank (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Säue vor die P(a)erlen werfen*

Sehe ich da jetzt am Ende doch ein klitzekleines Wohlwollen herunter pe(a)rlen?


----------



## Heiko (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Säue vor die P(a)erlen werfen*

Mich wundert nur die plötzliche Einsicht...


----------

